# How to open FBW Files??



## Spaceballs (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey,

How can i open FBW Files?? I have a Windows Vista Home Pre.. Please help me thank u..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Duplicate thread in Vista Support.

This thread closed.


----------

